# Detailingworld™ Review – Gyeon Q2 Tire



## Cookies

*Introduction*
Morning all,
As always, I'll start with a big thanks to Clean and Shiny for sending out the Gyeon Q2 Tire for this review. See http://gyeonquartz.com/product/tire/










Gyeon is one of those manufacturers of products that seems to be able to continually develop high-end, high quality goods. It's a name that we are all very much familiar with, and there are regular posts in the showroom with Professionals using Gyeon as their preferred product. Have a look at http://gyeonquartz.com/ for the full range of products. There's a fairly comprehensive selection of Marine products too.

The Gyeon Quartz website explains that Gyeon Quartz appeared after years of development, in 2012. The brand HQ is located in South Korea, which was actually news to me! Gyeon develops, formulates and manufactures each chemical in-house, with each product developed in line with their mission statement "to deliver the very best product in terms of quality, durability and ease of use."

Have a read at http://gyeonquartz.com/about-us/

*The Product*

One thing about the Gyeon range, is their very distinctive packaging. The bottles have an angular effect, giving a similar appearance as that of a Quartz Crystal. I actually really like that branding consistency. 
The Gyeon Q2 Tire was supplied in a 400ml clear plastic bottle, which has the little PET recycle stamp on the bottom.
The product itself is a thick, dark blue liquid, with a very pleasant lemonade (I could be miskaten) chemical scent. The bottle came with a screw top, which is a bit of a bug-bear of mine, so I replaced it with a little pop-up lid that restricts the flow of product. The website does show a pump dispenser, perhaps it was an oversight. No biggy though.










There are very clear application instructions on the label, along with some background information relating to the product ingredients. There's also a small safety leaflet attached to the bottle too.










It's a fine looking bottle, and has Gyeon embossed into the plastic.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - http://gyeonquartz.com/product/tire/ 
_ BEST PRACTICE AND PRO-TIPS FROM YVES HEYLEN
The super concentrated, SiO2 infused formula of Q² Tire requires a very high level of surface preparation. Make sure you clean the tyre with Q²M TireCleaner and let it dry. Rub a small amount of the product into the surface and let it dry. TIP: To prolong the durability of Q² Tire, heat the surface tyre wall with a heat gun. This will open the micropores of the rubber and allow the product to soak in. A more matte finish and extended durability are the result. 
RESTORES RUBBER
Q² Tire not only protects tires, it also improves their looks, making their wall seem factory fresh, with profoundly vivid colours. The visual effect lasts even after detornation of the hydrophobicity. 
DURABLE
Q² Tire is brilliantly efficient in repelling dirt and is a product which endures at least a couple of washes. It stays on even when applying water under pressure, while its ability to penetrate into the rubber structure ensures that is keeps its effects visible for a long time. _
There's a link to the Gyeon Product Brochure. http://gyeonquartz.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/gyeon_catalogue_2018.pdf

Direction For Use

_ Apply a good exterior APC on the tire and brush it
Rinse the dirt off
Let the tire fully dry before application
Shake the bottle well before use
Spray on a foam or microfibre applicator and wipe it onto the surface
Let it dry and soak into the surface
For a deep matte effect, wipe after 15 minutes with a microfibre cloth.
To increase durability, heat up the surface with a hairdryer
Keep out of reach of children_

*The Method*

As with any of my reviews, one thing I do to ensure consistency, is to follow the instructions to the letter. So, after having had a good read, I got going. 
First thing first, was to make sure the tyres were clean. APC was applied liberally, and the tyres scrubbed.



















And then rinsed with an open hose.










Generally speaking, I usually dispose of applicators after applying tyre products, so my choice of weapon is usually a cut up sponge.










Product applied to sponge, it's actually a nice consistency, thick enough to decant, but runny enough to work into the crevaces on the tyre wall.










And applied to a dry tyre.


















The product was allowed to sit for 15 mins, and buffed lightly with a microfibre. 









The finish here wasn't as matte as I was expecting, but I was very happy nonetheless, as I do like my tyres to be slightly glossy. 
The next day, I took a pic, just to see how well the dressing had settled. It has left a nice, deep finish to the tyre.










Now, one thing I also did, was apply the Gyeon Q2 Tire to my wife's DS3. She does far more miles in her car than my 3 series does, so I was interested to see how the Q2 Tire would hold up to a 50 mile commute each day.
After a week, and just over 300 miles, I gave her car a wash, and after drying, I took this pic.










Q2 Tire still seemed to be doing its thing really well.

*Price*

Gyeon Q2 Tire is available to purchase from Clean and Shiny at
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/gyeon/products/gyeon-q2-tire-400ml?variant=33709802311 for £12.99 for 400ml.

Clean and Shiny currently also provides free UK shipping (including NI which is nice) on all orders over £50. See https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/pages/delivery-info for further detail.

*Would I use it again?*

Definitely. A really excellent product.

*Conclusion*

One thing I always loved doing, even back many years ago when I started cleaning cars as a youngster, was making the tyres look dressed. To me, it's one thing that really can make a car stand out. Gyeon Q2 Tire just works well. Simple. It's easy to apply, and it lasts. The tyres on our cars had a nicely semi-glossed finish, which I really liked. 
This is one I'll definitely keep using.

Thanks for reading.

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

